# pet peeves



## Sinnka (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi! Suddenly I've become interested in one question. What is your biggest pet peeves? As for me, I don't like rudeness concerning servers, when clients think that if they pay money, they can do everything with waiters or serving personnel. What about you?


----------



## NateO (Oct 4, 2007)

Okay, let me ask that we use restraint in this thread. No politics, nothing about fellow members here, etc... Let's keep this light in nature.

With that in mind, Vista's been driving me nuts from the day I installed it. Let's see:

Vista couldn't even recognize my card/driver (not even the vendor? I had to dig up the receipt...), and the hardware vendor's site informed me my sound card is no longer supported! I figured out a workaround, 3 hours later... Fortunately, by tweaking a specific sound driver, on a number of different levels, that was never intended for my sound card, I get the desired result: Quality Audio Output!

Here's how you check to see if your soundcard is supported:

http://winqual.microsoft.com/HCL/ProductList.aspx?m=v&g=d&cid=110&f=86p

Next up, Access (XP) quit working!  

The fix is easy enough, if you're running Office XP in Windows Vista, you're going to want to hook yourself up with Office SP3: 

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=85AF7BFD-6F69-4289-8BD1-EB966BCDFB5E

I'm getting other quirks with it, too. Lots of irritating pop-ups about programs not working, nothing is allowed to run without clicking through dialogs (i.e., open a zip file from the web) and for some reason it likes to kill my Internet connection following Windows Updates, which requires a reboot. Cripes...


----------



## shades (Oct 4, 2007)

The woman in the cube next to me, sprays hair spray every morning, enough to make me cough. 

But tomorrow I'm being moved to a different building! Problem solved!


----------



## Peter_SSs (Oct 4, 2007)

> The woman in the cube next to me, sprays hair spray every morning, enough to make me cough.
> 
> But tomorrow I'm being moved to a different building! Problem solved!


Not so fast... 

Do you know who is going to be in the cube next to you in the new building, and what their annoying habits might be?


----------



## SydneyGeek (Oct 4, 2007)

> I'm getting other quirks with it, too. Lots of irritating pop-ups about programs not working, nothing is allowed to run without clicking through dialogs (i.e., open a zip file from the web) and for some reason it likes to kill my Internet connection following Windows Updates, which requires a reboot. Cripes...



Yep. And if you open an attachment in an email, you will always get the thing opening in some wacky Preview mode -- useless for anything I've tried to do: you still have to close the preview to see the real document behind it. Others:

I haven't found a way to add folders to my Favorites in Vista. 

Navigating up the folder structure, you used to just click the Up folder. Now, without any hints about it, you get a breadcrumb trail in the folder window and you click the name of the top folder instead. OK, once you have done it once you're set but why change the paradigm like that?

Denis


----------



## NateO (Oct 4, 2007)

> Lots of irritating pop-ups about programs not working


You know what's incredibly irrating about this? If you click through to see what Vista's trying to tell you, or the program is, it takes forever. Your screen goes black and it takes it a good 30 seconds to redraw. Once your finished, the same thing, black screen and redraw.

However if you don't follow this process, you just keep getting pop-ups. Pretty ugly, actually.


----------



## Peter_SSs (Oct 4, 2007)

I've been holding off updating my 7 year old(!) computer, till these latest versions of Windows and Office (particularly Excel) were released. I have been reading so much like in this thread and issues with Excel 2007 (problems using ribbon etc) that I now have to work out how to make this old thing last even longer till something more user-friendly comes along.

Off topic I know - sorry. Or maybe this is my pet peeve at the moment that M/Soft, with its huge resources, can't bring out something that's more user-friendly!


----------



## Doug.T (Oct 4, 2007)

* PDF format
* 1 man offices with multi-in boxes (press 1 for sales...)
* no XINDEX in Excel
* bright cell phone screens in movie theatres


----------



## ExcelChampion (Oct 4, 2007)

> * no XINDEX in Excel



What do you mean?


----------



## njimack (Oct 5, 2007)

Everything about the design of SAP bugs the hell out of me...

Lots of commands don't have keyboard shortcuts
Non-standard keys for standard functions (e.g. Execute = F8, not Enter)
Icons which are completely meaningless
Dates have to entered using decimal points instead of dashes or slashes (wtf?)
Toolbars can't be customised
etc
etc


----------



## Patience (Oct 5, 2007)

Generally what bugs me most boils done to a lack of consideration for others. Cyclists running red lights, not queueing at bus stops, failure to say please or thank you...

Excel wise, limit on nested IFs. Automatically putting a space in my defined names, then returning an error value...


----------



## Domski (Oct 5, 2007)

- Chav's who play cr@p music on the phone speakers
- Chav's in general to be honest
- Vegetarians who expect me to prepare a veggie meal for them but don't put a nice steak out for me when I go round
- Vegetarians in general to be honest
- Warm lager
- People who walk slowly while blocking the entire pavement
- Flat lager
- Monday mornings
- Warm flat lager
- Tuesday mornings
- Bar staff that ignore you
- Wednesday mornings
- Cr@p wine
- Thursday mornings
- Call centres (especially when they're abroad)
- Friday mornings
- The battery life on my new phone
- Sunday drivers (or any day when I want to get somewhere)
- SAP
- People who moan all the time
- Not having fun

If I think of anything else I'll let you know.

Dom


----------



## Domski (Oct 5, 2007)

> Cyclists running red lights



 Sorry, that'll be me.


----------



## Lewiy (Oct 5, 2007)

•	Cyclists who insist on having those bl$%dy flashing lights on their bikes despite it being completely illegal.
•	Police who drive past cyclists with flashing lights and don’t do a **** thing about it.
•	Drivers who try to overtake me on my bike when there’s clearly no space (I’m a considerate cyclist and will let you pass when it’s suitable and safe)


----------



## ExcelChampion (Oct 5, 2007)

> Excel wise, limit on nested IFs. Automatically putting a space in my defined names, then returning an error value...



Can't think of a reason you would need, really, more than 3 or 4.  If you need more than that then there most likely a much better way to do it...and usually, but not always, what you really need is a VLOOKUP.


----------



## barry houdini (Oct 5, 2007)

> - Monday mornings
> - Tuesday mornings
> - Wednesday mornings
> - Thursday mornings
> - Friday mornings



Bad week, Dom?


----------



## joefrench (Oct 9, 2007)

For the most part, I'm with Dom.


> - Warm lager
> - People who walk slowly while blocking the entire pavement
> - Flat lager
> - Monday mornings
> ...


and want to include the following:
-when the guy that I share an office with digs at his ear with his keys! DISGUSTING!!!
-until recently - not being able to scroll in the VB editor
-people that don't try
-when people use excel as a word processor
-people here at work that think I'm the one they should ask IT questions


----------



## HalfAce (Oct 9, 2007)

> -when people use excel as a word processor


That'd be me.  

And I had sorta the same question for Dom: Not a morning person I take it?
(Good point about the vegetarians' consideration for the rest of us too.)

As for what really chaps my @ss?. . .
Pinheads who don't hit their turn signals until they're already turning the wheel.
Honestly, I don't need a signal to tell me you're turning: I can _see_ that you're _turning_.
What I want is a signal telling me you're _*GONNA*_ turn!


----------



## Greg Truby (Oct 9, 2007)

> As for what really chaps my @ss?. . .
> Pinheads who don't hit their turn signals until they're already turning the wheel.
> Honestly, I don't need a signal to tell me you're turning: I can _see_ that you're _turning_.
> What I want is a signal telling me you're _*GONNA*_ turn!
> ~HalfAce


 Oh!!! That's gotta be one of my top 5 too!   It really frosts my .... when they're coming from the left and you want to turn left and there's traffic coming from the right but there's enough time to get out there if you could go *now*.  But noooooo, Mr. Dipstick-on-the-left has you pinned there and then - like you said, signals his turn 10 feet from the corner - and now it's too late 'cause the car coming from the right has closed the gap and you get to sit for another couple of minutes! [Brits please mentally reverse all the left and right stuff.]  Oh, makes my blood boil just thinking about it!


----------



## Domski (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah okay, I have to admit I'm not great at mornings. Far better now than I used to be though. I've probably been disciplined in almost every job I ever had for my timekeeping. The joys of flexi-time!!!



> -when people use excel as a word processor



This made me laugh though. In my last job everyone used Excel to write letters. It wasn't as if the guys who worked there knew how to use Excel that well either so why they chose this ahead of Word I've no idea.


----------



## Peter_SSs (Oct 9, 2007)

> > As for what really chaps my @ss?. . .
> > Pinheads who don't hit their turn signals until they're already turning the wheel.
> > Honestly, I don't need a signal to tell me you're turning: I can _see_ that you're _turning_.
> > What I want is a signal telling me you're _*GONNA*_ turn!
> ...


Count me in too! After all, how hard is to flick the bl**dy lever a few seconds earlier? Maybe their instruction manual has that lever labelled "I have turned a corner" of "I have just changed lanes"


----------



## SydneyGeek (Oct 9, 2007)

> (Good point about the vegetarians' consideration for the rest of us too.)



A guy on Sydney radio had a rant about this a while back. His comment was, 
"I've said it before... salad is what food eats!"

Denis


----------



## HalfAce (Oct 10, 2007)

> "...salad is what food eats!"


  


Like I always say:
"If animals weren't meant to be eaten, they wouldn't be made of meat!"


----------



## SydneyGeek (Oct 11, 2007)

Another line I liked from the same guy:

Hand out sausages to everyone at the barbeque and, if they protest, say 
"Don't worry, it only contains vegetarians!"

Denis


----------



## Patience (Oct 12, 2007)

> > Excel wise, limit on nested IFs. Automatically putting a space in my defined names, then returning an error value...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't think of a reason you would need, really, more than 3 or 4.  If you need more than that then there most likely a much better way to do it...and usually, but not always, what you really need is a VLOOKUP.



Well you would be right, but some of the raw data I receive from our accounts department is so ridiculously inconsistent I need to test about 20 fields to get a single answer...   But that is why they pay me, I suppose. If accounts weren't so unhelpful I would be out on my ear!


----------



## Lewiy (Oct 12, 2007)

> > > Excel wise, limit on nested IFs. Automatically putting a space in my defined names, then returning an error value...
> >
> >
> >
> ...



I hope you're not having a dig at accounts departments here............


----------



## Domski (Oct 12, 2007)

> I hope you're not having a dig at accounts departments here............



I thought it was generally open season on accounts departments


----------



## al_b_cnu (Oct 12, 2007)

> > > > Excel wise, limit on nested IFs. Automatically putting a space in my defined names, then returning an error value...
> > >
> > >
> > >
> ...



My pet peeve's nested quotes


----------



## Lewiy (Oct 12, 2007)

> > I hope you're not having a dig at accounts departments here............
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was generally open season on accounts departments



I'll have to remove my high vis jacket and start watching my back then.  

Why is it that the hunted always seem to be unaware that they're the hunted until it's too late


----------



## Patience (Oct 12, 2007)

> > > > > Excel wise, limit on nested IFs. Automatically putting a space in my defined names, then returning an error value...
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> ...




Muahahaha!   

I wasn't having a dig at accounts department_*s*_, no, just the one in my company! Promise!


----------



## HalfAce (Oct 12, 2007)

Patience,
You do realize that Excel 07 can handle up to _64_ nested IFs, right?

(Now there's some formulas I sure don't want to wade through to figure out!)
But I suppose if properly used - along with some strategically placed vlookups - they
could well restore any lost job security.


----------



## mrhartley (Oct 15, 2007)

> What is your biggest pet peeves?quote]
> 
> Not my biggest peeve but
> 
> Using this great board anytime in the afternoon UK time :wink: perhaps when a certain rather large country wakes up and gets to work


----------



## Lewiy (Oct 15, 2007)

> > What is your biggest pet peeves?
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## SydneyGeek (Oct 15, 2007)

Emigrate to sunny Oz! 

We get to do most of our work while North America sleeps. Not the perfect cure for slow Board performance, but it does help

Denis


----------



## joefrench (Oct 15, 2007)

> when a certain rather large country wakes up and gets to work


  
too funny


----------



## Richard Schollar (Oct 15, 2007)

> > when a certain rather large country wakes up and gets to work
> 
> 
> 
> too funny



Yeah - those damned Canadians have a lot to answer for!


----------



## Peter_SSs (Oct 15, 2007)

> Emigrate to sunny Oz!


Shhh.... don't tell everybody !!  :wink:


----------



## Lewiy (Oct 15, 2007)

> when a certain rather large country wakes up and gets to work



We’re calling it *work* now are we?  Good, my boss _will_ be pleased!


----------



## milesUK (Oct 15, 2007)

Pet Peeve:

TV serials where they recap "the story so far". You end up getting only 30 minutes (if you're lucky) actual new content in a 45 minute program. Thank goodness Windows Media Center has a 30 second skip button!

Greg - Thank you for considering us Brits.


----------



## HalfAce (Oct 15, 2007)

> We’re calling it work now are we? Good, my boss will be pleased!


Yeah, this is good.

Whenever the word 'work' gets mentioned around here my boss looks around startled
wondering "who... _us_???"


----------



## pbt (Oct 15, 2007)

> As for what really chaps my @ss?. . .
> Pinheads who don't hit their turn signals until they're already turning the wheel.
> Honestly, I don't need a signal to tell me you're turning: I can see that you're turning.
> What I want is a signal telling me you're GONNA turn!


One better!!

Here in Las Vegas, we have the type of driver(s) who, from the *Right* lane of a three lane road, suddenly decides that he wants to turn *Left.*

Without warning of any kind, here he comes shooting across like there's nobody else on the road.  Tell me that wouldn't get somebodies goat.  This I see at least once or twice a week. 
(Wish I had your truck, HalfAce)

The other pet peeve:
People talking on their cell phone and driving;    Like stopping for a *Green light* at an intersection.  

Harry


----------



## Lewiy (Oct 16, 2007)

> The other pet peeve:
> People talking on their cell phone and driving; Like stopping for a Green light at an intersection



Those from across the pond may not know this, but using your mobile phone (non-hands free) whilst driving in the UK is now illegal.  Mind you, it doesn’t seem to stop people doing it.  I find myself shouting abuse at people as they drive past on their phones, knowing full well that neither can they hear me, nor are they paying any attention....because they’re on their bloody phone!!


----------



## HalfAce (Oct 16, 2007)

*harry:*
My best friend in the whole world lives right there in Henderson. 
Perhaps I should take my truck down there for a visit.  


*Lewiy:*
It's also illegal in many states here. Like you said, it doesn't stop a lot of folks but it is illegal.
I personally like the bumper sticker:  "Hang up and drive!"


----------

